#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  ZwCAD: Παρουσίαση

## Xάρης

Ένα εναλλακτικό του AutoCad σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα DWG που υποστηρίζει μέχρι και Autocad 2009 (προς το παρόν δεν υποστηρίζει Linux).

Δοκιμαστική έκδοση θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Κόστος: 

Αντιπρόσωπος στην Αθήνα: JGC
http://www.jgc.gr/jgc/server/more.as...RODUCTS&lng=GR
Αντιπρόσωπος στη Θεσσαλονίκη: GeoSence
 http://www.geosense.gr/site/xPage.as...&ShowMenu=True

ZwCAD
Σύγκριση χαρακτηριστικών μ' αυτά του AutoCad και AutoCad LT.

----------


## spiderman

Επειδή έχω αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα το intellicad και το πλήρωσα γύρω στα 300 ευρώ πριν δύο χρόνια, η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι όλα αυτά τα προγράμματα Ζw-proge-intelli είναι μακράν πίσω από το autocad σε bags-ταχύτητα κλπ. Αν επέλεγα σήμερα θα έδινα τα 700 παραπάνω για να πάρω το AutocadLT (ειλικρινά).

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον υπάρχει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ δοκιμαστική έκδοση για 30 ημέρες, μπορεί ο καθένας μας να το κατεβάσει να το δουλέψει και να αποφασίσει αν του κάνει ή όχι.
Καθότι η χρήση του είναι παρόμοια του AutoCAD δεν θα έχει κάποιος γνώστης AutoCAD να προσαρμοστεί στη λειτουργία του.

----------


## cohat

Επειδή και εμένα με προβληματίζει η αγορά σχεδιαστικού, έκανα την έρευνα μου και κατέληξα πως από τα εναλλακτικά σχεδιαστικά το ZwCAD είναι το καλύτερο μακράν (ειδικά από ProgeCAD). Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως γενικά το IntelliCAD αλλά και όλα τα προιόντα που βασίζονται σ' αυτό έχουν αλλάξει δραματικά τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια προς το καλύτερο. Είναι αλήθεια πως δεν έχει τα features του AutoCAD, αλλά εφόσον μπορώ να διαβάσω τα σχέδια μου, και να έχω όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του AutoCAD που πραγματικά χρησιμοποιώ γιατί να μην γίνω νόμιμος με 300¤-400¤; (που νομίζω ότι είναι και η ουσία του ζητήματος)

----------


## koulosb

Συμφωνω.... κι εγω λογω της νομιμοτητας σκεφτηκα να το βαλω στη δηλωση για το εσπα.
Αν και υπηρχαν πολυ πιο φθηνα, κατεβασα το demo και μου αρεσε πολυ.

Είναι περιττή η παράθεση ολόκληρου του προηγούμενου μηνύματος. Χάρης

----------


## sundance

Γίνεται να αναφερθεί κάποια τιμή?

----------


## majakoulas

Και εκτός από αυτό, τι συμβατότητα έχει με add-on? Άμα γνωρίζει κάποιος

----------


## Xάρης

Για τη συμβατότητα έκανε ο *gvarth* ένα σχόλιο *παραπάνω*.

----------


## majakoulas

Το είδα και για αυτό ρωτάω. Μίλησε συγκεκριμένα για τροποποιήσεις σε δικά του γραμμένα σε VBA.
Και ουσιαστικά ρωτάω αν έχει δοκιμάσει κάποια άλλα add-on πως κάθονται?

----------


## sundance

Ως προς τη συμβατότητα με add-on, πρέπει να επικοινωνήσει κάποιος με τον δημιουργό του add-on, ώστε να μάθει.

----------


## koulosb

> Γίνεται να αναφερθεί κάποια τιμή?



490 + ΦΠΑ

----------


## sundance

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια έκπτωση για νέους μηχανικούς?

----------


## kobaksev

Ξέρει κανείς αν το ZwCAD συνεργάζεται με τα Cadware και Autoδόμηση ή με το Κτίριο;

----------


## dimitrise

Επίσημος Αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο: EDK www.zwcad.com.gr, από το 2009.
Δοκιμαστική έκδοση της τελευταίας έκδοσης του ZWCAD+ PRO θα βρείτε ΕΔΩ
Υποστηρίζει το τελευταίο πρότυπο DXF/ DWG (R) και όλες τις εντολές που γνωρίζετε.
Κόστος 400.00 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ
ΖWCAD Touch ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σε AppleStore και PlayStore για τάμπλετς και κινήτα, επικοινωνία με το desktop σας με υπηρεσίες cloud όπως dropbox κλπ

----------

